# Giving up on IWB



## Tangof (Jan 26, 2014)

I have a Springfield Arms Hellcat and a Muddy Waters IWB. The Hellcat is an accurate very reliable handgun. The holster is all the makers claimed it would be. I don't like the combination. I've tried and tried and have decided IWB is not for me. OWB at 3:30 with a CZ either P-01, Compact, or 97b. Hellcat is not for sale, but holster is






.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I prefer OWB too, after years of IWB. I have hip issues now and IWB irritates my hips


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

My kydex IWB holster wasn't very comfortable either. It would rub a hole in my jeans after a couple of days also.
With reasonable cover garments OWB concealment @ four o'clock works fine. It is quicker for me to holster and draw my pistol too.

GW


----------



## stokes (Jan 17, 2017)

Every summer,all summer its IWB with a leather holster.Over 30 yrs with various guns, no problems.Winter I go with OWB with a leather pancake when its practical.


----------



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

I carry my Glock 43 IWB in one of these. Very comfortable very simple.

https://www.donhume.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=65_5&products_id=35


----------



## Pistol Pete (Jan 8, 2010)

I have 2 Don Hume IWB holsters, one for a 1911 and one for a 2" J-Frame. The 1911 hurts any position or angle. The J is good to go.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Tangof said:


> I have a Springfield Arms Hellcat and a Muddy Waters IWB. The Hellcat is an accurate very reliable handgun. The holster is all the makers claimed it would be. I don't like the combination. I've tried and tried and have decided IWB is not for me. OWB at 3:30 with a CZ either P-01, Compact, or 97b. Hellcat is not for sale, but holster is
> View attachment 18943
> .


I never could warm up to IWB carry. Used to ankle carry for quite some time, but have not done that anymore, for at least the last 7 years or so.

I only pocket or OWB carry now, and all my rigs reflect that...although I have invested in the proper clothes to properly conceal while carrying OWB. To me, it is the most intuitive way to carry.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

berettatoter said:


> I never could warm up to IWB carry. Used to ankle carry for quite some time, but have not done that anymore, for at least the last 7 years or so.
> 
> I only pocket or OWB carry now, and all my rigs reflect that...although I have invested in the proper clothes to properly conceal while carrying OWB. To me, it is the most intuitive way to carry.


You can say that again!

GW


----------



## Cypher (May 17, 2017)

I gave up on IWB YEARS ago. It seemed like no matter what I did either my gun dug into my ass when I sat down or my pants kept slipping down because my belt wasn't tight enough. 

Luckily I live in a temperate climate and I live in an area where a lot of people do all their shopping at REI. 

I wear Wrangler Cargo Pants and Red Head or Cabela's camp shirts. In the winter I wear a flannel shirt and a fleece and I blend right into the crowd. 

I didn't realize HOW MUCH I blended in until last year when I had an appointment with an audiologist and I noticed that with the exception of the color of the pants every guy in the room was dressed EXACTLY like me. 

I looked like a bean in a pile of beans.


----------



## TTT (May 3, 2020)

I did nearly the same thing. I hated IWB so I transitioned to carrying a Glock 26 for many years OWB at the 3 o'clock or 9 o'clock positions in a high ride holster. For the past two years, however, I've been primarily carrying AIWB, and I love it. It's very comfortable, and I have more control over the firearm being that it is right in front of me (if someone were to try and take it). I do still carry at 9 and 3 sometimes (e.g. my M&P Subcompact or M&P Shield), but I can get away with carrying more rounds appendix (18-20), and it also allows me to get a fuller grip/purchase carrying appendix (because I usually only do the two-finger thing OWB at 3 or 9 (that's just my preference, otherwise if I want a full grip I'm doing the AIWB thang).








To make it work well for me, however, I have to use a wedge AIWB to point it away from my junk...








Some people love rolling IWB, but like you, I can't stand it for some reason and I've used myriad holsters ranging from leather or kydex to hybrids all with varying cants and riding heights. I can make it work if I have to, but after 15 years of carrying I like 2:30-3:30 OWB or AIWB best.


----------



## Babbalou1956 (Sep 2, 2014)

For me, if it's small enough to pocket carry I can carry it IWB. If not it digs into my belly or thigh while I'm sitting. 6:00 position is very comfortable but if I'm in a crowd I'd rather pocket carry.


----------



## badge851 (Jan 29, 2013)

I have carried IWB at 4 o'clock for just about all of my adult life. It is my preferred way to carry. Because of injuries, infirmities, and age (70), I carry smaller handguns. Specifically a Ruger® LCP 380, or a J frame 38 Special. I use Sticky® IWB holsters and they are secure yet very comfortable. I feel that I am well armed and am very proficient with these two guns. YMMV.

Regards...


----------



## JamesCC (Mar 21, 2019)

I’m still good with IWB so long as the setup is right. That’s a big part of it


----------

